# Same Show Name, Two Channels



## fancydancy (Nov 29, 2005)

It was my understanding that you couldn't setup 2 SLs for shows with the same name, on different channels.

Well, right now I've got an SL for "The Office" on NBC, and an SL for "The Office" on BBCA, and the R15 hasn't exploded yet. My Todo list looks good so far. Any idea what update enabled this, or has it been possible from the beginning?

Now if only double-padding would work, since my NBC is 2 minutes early I have to manually record "My Name Is Earl" so that I can have the beginning of "The Office" actually appear on my "The Office" recording.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

It's not based on name, it's based on some unseen show ID. Since the BBC one is actually a different show it should be OK. But you won't be able to do it when, for example, a local station other than your Fox affiliate shows syndicated repeats of The Simpsons.


----------



## marksrader (Sep 14, 2006)

walters said:


> It's not based on name, it's based on some unseen show ID. Since the BBC one is actually a different show it should be OK. But you won't be able to do it when, for example, a local station other than your Fox affiliate shows syndicated repeats of The Simpsons.


Can't you do a keyword search on "The Simpsons" and get everything on all channels? :eek2:


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

marksrader said:


> Can't you do a keyword search on "The Simpsons" and get everything on all channels? :eek2:


But then it will try to record from ANY station that carries it, even stations you don't get (distants, for instance).

As presently constructed, the auto-record feature on the R-15 is useless.:nono2:


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

It also will search the description, which, depending on the show you're trying to get (e.g. "24") could be a problem. And also it puts all episodes of the search in the same category, as far as "keep at most" is concerned. So if you do keep at most 5, your first-run episode will be clobbered by the daily repeats in a week.


----------



## marksrader (Sep 14, 2006)

FLWingNut said:


> But then it will try to record from ANY station that carries it, even stations you don't get (distants, for instance).
> 
> As presently constructed, the auto-record feature on the R-15 is useless.:nono2:


I have one setup for "Love" and movies. It has been working well... it did try twice to record PPV channels but stopped short of recording them. I went in and set my spending limit to $0.00 and it never tried that again. I need to experiment with it more.


----------



## marksrader (Sep 14, 2006)

walters said:


> It also will search the description, which, depending on the show you're trying to get (e.g. "24") could be a problem. And also it puts all episodes of the search in the same category, as far as "keep at most" is concerned. So if you do keep at most 5, your first-run episode will be clobbered by the daily repeats in a week.


Then don't do that! Sorry reminded me of the old Doctor joke. :lol:


----------



## marksrader (Sep 14, 2006)

walters said:


> It also will search the description, which, depending on the show you're trying to get (e.g. "24") could be a problem. And also it puts all episodes of the search in the same category, as far as "keep at most" is concerned. So if you do keep at most 5, your first-run episode will be clobbered by the daily repeats in a week.


I have the same problem with my D-TIVO box too, but I kind of like everything in the same catagory when I do this kind of search.:sure:


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

FLWingNut said:


> But then it will try to record from ANY station that carries it, even stations you don't get (distants, for instance)....


By that do you mean it will schedule (place in the ToDo list) recordings of the stations you don't get, and [possibly] conflict with other stuff you have scheduled to record?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

rlambert7 said:


> By that do you mean it will schedule (place in the ToDo list) recordings of the stations you don't get, and [possibly] conflict with other stuff you have scheduled to record?


Unfortunately, yes. It's been posted in a couple of the "wish list" threads. Fix channels I get, and have an option for search to only return hits on channels I get.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

marksrader said:


> I have one setup for "Love" and movies. It has been working well... it did try twice to record PPV channels but stopped short of recording them. I went in and set my spending limit to $0.00 and it never tried that again. I need to experiment with it more.


Intersting, it doesn't record them if it goes over you PPV limit. Just so you know it won't charge you that untill you try to watch it (so you could let it record if you wanted).


----------



## marksrader (Sep 14, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Intersting, it doesn't record them if it goes over you PPV limit. Just so you know it won't charge you that untill you try to watch it (so you could let it record if you wanted).


Another tid-bit of information from CSR on the R-15. Supposedly you can use the "Channel Block" option in the parental controls to prevent the DVR from trying to record channels you receive. That is assuming you normally don't watch the channel either. I now have all the channels that I receive but never watch or want to record from blocked. :eek2:


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

marksrader said:


> Another tid-bit of information from CSR on the R-15. Supposedly you can use the "Channel Block" option in the parental controls to prevent the DVR from trying to record channels you receive. That is assuming you normally don't watch the channel either. I now have all the channels that I receive but never watch or want to record from blocked. :eek2:


That doesn't sound right. It should still record a program that is a SL or single record. Cause that would suck it you locked the system and it didn't record something because you had showtime or something blocked from the kids. If you setup a SL or single record on that channel does it not let you?


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

marksrader said:


> Another tid-bit of information from CSR on the R-15. Supposedly you can use the "Channel Block" option in the parental controls to prevent the DVR from trying to record channels you receive. That is assuming you normally don't watch the channel either. I now have all the channels that I receive but never watch or want to record from blocked. :eek2:





cabanaboy1977 said:


> That doesn't sound right. It should still record a program that is a SL or single record. Cause that would suck it you locked the system and it didn't record something because you had showtime or something blocked from the kids. If you setup a SL or single record on that channel does it not let you?


Well, I tried something in regards to this. I blocked Ch 384, a PBS channel that I do not get, but annoyingly shows up in searches for NOVA. Anyway, after blocking it I did a search for NOVA. The Ch 384 hits showed up as usual. I pressed "R" on NOVAScienceNOW for one of the Ch 384 hits. The "R" lit up. I tried pressing "R" a second time, and I did not get the SL "R)))", nor did the second press of the "R" button delete the scheduled recording. Then, I selected that hit, went to the SL tab, and selected "record", to see if I could create an SL that way. It did create it, but I had to go to the Prioritizer to verify that. I deleted that SL.

Then, I went back, and unblocked Ch 384, did another search for NOVA, and tried to create an SL by pressing "R" twice on a NOVAScienceNOW for a CH 384 hit. This time it let me do it. I just pressed "R" again to delete that SL.

Interesting, but messy, and also irrelavent: it's highly unlikey anyone would create an SL for a channel they don't get. Perhaps, though, this is an indication that an "autorecord" could be prevented, via "blocking", from scheduling shows for channels you don't get. Nevertheless, DTV still needs to come up with a better solution.

Hmm, right after posting this I read FlyingMWY's "Having good luck" post: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66202 I assume his "wishlist" is an R15 "autorecord". He does not seem to be having any problem with recording channels he does not get.


----------

